

NY DA Employs Secret Orders to Gather Complete Dossiers from Facebook - steindavidb
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/06/prism-local-edition-ny-da-employs-381-secret-orders-gather-complete-digital

======
dmix
Somewhat of an old headline: June 26, 2014

